
Accidentally Quadratic: Hashtable Edition - nlh
https://www.scalyr.com/blog/accidentally-quadratic/
======
rurban
It wouldn't harm to point that out to the relevant Java maintainer. This
function really is horrible and should never have been published. (spoiler-
free version. read it all, it's good)

